# 1992 N14 Nissan Sunny LX



## SunnyOwners (May 5, 2009)

This is my humble but treasured 1992 N14 1.4LX. I bought it as a cheap runabout for travelling to work, quickly became hooked on it!!

This is how it was when I bought it for a bargain price:










I gave it a good clean up and polish:










Unfortunately, at this point I started buying GTiR bits to make it look a bit prettier, the bonnet:










The Rear Bumper:










I also have the skirts, bootlid, mirrors and wheels ready to go on when I get a chance to do it.

It won't make her any faster but I still have the T4 for when I fancy shifting a bit quicker!!


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

looks like a great little car to get around in.


----------

